# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Thai Alphabet Flashkarten

## erklaerbaer

Zuerst mal "sorry" an @Joseph, dass ich sein Board hier missbrauche, mit gleichzeitiger Bitte an Ernico den Beitrag auf ein besseres (evtl. neues?) Board zum Thema Thaisprache zu verschieben.

Als ich mit dem Erlernen der Thaischrift anfing, habe ich mir diese selber hergestellt, aber nun habe ich ein sehr schönes Set an Lernkärtchen für die Thaischrift gefunden:

http://slice-of-thai.com/flashcards/

Einfach die gewünschten Kartengrößen einstellen, Aussprachedarstellung etc., dann PDF-Datei runterladen, ausdrucken und zurechtschneiden. Sehr praktisch, kann man überall aus der Hemdtasche hervorzücken und ein wenig lernen. 

Die Seite hat übrigens noch ein paar andere nette Infos, so auch ein paar Thai-Fonts.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Super Tipp!
Solche Karten habe ich mir auch mal selbst gemacht...
...waren jedoch wesentlich einfacher gestrickt!
Einfach mit nem Bleistift selbst geschrieben oder besser gemalt.

----------

